# I built my own double tree!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have really been needing one and I finally did it! So now as soon as I have money for another harness I can train my other oberhasli wether and I will have a matched team! This is gonna be sooo fun! :leap:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

how did you do it???
pictures??? i've been really wanting to do this!!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

To make I took a 50 inch board and four of those little 4 inch metal shepherd hooks. Before I put the hooks in I squeezed them shut in a vice. I went about three inches from the end and put the first one in. Then 18 inches from it I put the next one. Then I went three inches from the other end and did the same thing. I haven't decided if am gonna put in another hook or if I will just drill a hole in it so that a can tie stuff to it that they can pull.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Pictures!!! lol


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Pictures please PLEASE!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry guys. I built it over the summer, but then I was never able to get another harness. Maybe soon though :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

